# riding with a hunting whip?



## BroadfordQueen (27 October 2006)

i am a regular with my hunt (Well didnt hunt much last season as fell off and broke my collarbone at the first meet- horse stumbled and i was a gonna!), and am well known with them as they hunt over my land. 
     anyway, it is my birthday in about 2 weeks and i got an early birthday presant today- a hunting whip. I am going hunting tomorrow so i can take it, but is there a "way" to ride with a hunting whip, or do you just carry it however comes naturally? i think i have a pretty good idea as have seen people ride with them, just dont want to look like a total fool tomorrow! any help appriciated, thanks!


----------



## Weezy (27 October 2006)

I personally never ride with a hunt whip as I have no need for one, however I really wouldnt ride out with it, for the first time at a hunt - you need to learn how to use it first and also know that your horse will not go ape if the lash is unfurled - it is also going to be something bigger in your hand that you are not used to, plus uness your horse is really pretty easy to handle, stop, etc, and you require it to help with gates, guide the hounds, etc it may well be more of a hindrence than anything else


----------



## peterthepony (27 October 2006)

TBH it really isn't advisable to use it tomorrow, especially as you don't know what your pony will do with it, i would defiently not ride him with it tomorrow, i would ride him a few times before hand with it before even thinking about going hunting with it!
xx


----------



## BroadfordQueen (27 October 2006)

well i am planning on going out for a ride with it now and get a feel for it, and my parents will be following the meet tomorrow so if it gets too much they will be able to have it off me. and my horse is fine with gates etc, as had to do alot of them last time we went as i was one of the only ponies out. he has been hunted hard for the last 2 seasons with a hunting whip (from the pictures we where shown he seemed fine with it).


----------



## x_Hannah_x (27 October 2006)

i personally hate seeing people(especially juniors) with hunt whips unless they need them, as they are more of a fashion accessory(sp?) than anything else.. and quite impractical if not needed, hence I have never used one as never had the need to. However I know that from a friends experience they are harder to use than they look, .. so good luck.


----------



## peterthepony (27 October 2006)

fashion accessory
		
Click to expand...

 :grin::grin:


----------



## x_Hannah_x (27 October 2006)

on people who dont need them they are.. IMO anyways! Im always too busy holding on for dear life and hoping Ill stop at the end! :grin:


----------



## Amymay (27 October 2006)

What a lovely present to have got.

I carry mine so that the horn is pointing down.  I fold the leash up so that it lays accross my palm.   Only dropping it if a hound is nearby.

Use it as many times as you can before you go hunting just to get the feel of it in your hand.  Your horse is only likely to freak if you start waving it around and cracking it - which there is no reason for you to do.

Enjoy your new present.


----------



## kick_On (27 October 2006)

I ride with one, what i would suggest is, does it have a lesh?, if so take it of and then it like a normally stick with the added bonus of being able to hold gates open etc and IOM better that a stick anyday. And when you become more confident you can put lesh on and then its a very useful bit of kit


----------



## BroadfordQueen (27 October 2006)

not so much as a fashion accessory for me as am quite often opening/shutting gates as i am one of the only people with a small and sane pony who will stand around untill the very end. sure saves getting on and off every time 


thanks all for the help, am just about to go out and try it out with my horse :grin:


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2006)

Never NEVER ride with a hunting whip without a thong - very incorrect.

IMO Every adult out hunting should carry a hunting whip, and older juniors!

Handle pointing down and on the outside, thong doubled over and also held in your hand. Some horses are a bit twitchy about the thong lying on their shoulder to start with.

NEVER crack your whip - huntsman will go mental!! Just let the thong hang down if you need to keep hounds out from your horses feet.

The thong is also useful for leading naughty ponies, the handle is useful for opening gates and catching said naughty pony!

Its an essential piece of kit. You are lucky to have such a lovely present.


----------



## Vicki1986 (27 October 2006)

Never NEVER ride with a hunting whip without a thong - very incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

i love this forum i learn a new thing everyday!


----------



## truffles (27 October 2006)

Never NEVER ride with a hunting whip without a thong - very incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

i love this forum i learn a new thing everyday!
		
Click to expand...

Oh so do I - but I got ever so slightly confused by that sentence lol...


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2006)

Why? Don't you wear a thong for hunting?? Sensible pants is it?? lol!!


----------



## truffles (27 October 2006)

I've only been hunting once, and the pants I did wear put me off hehe! And no they weren't even thongs! Shocking eh, but yes I think it should be comfort over style lol - Unless you drink more than you should do at the meet! That could be disastrous lol!


----------



## Clodagh (27 October 2006)

My OH, watching me get ready for hunting on a cold January morning has been heard to comment 'Mmmm...no-one would be likely to be overcome with passion would they...'


----------



## BroadfordQueen (27 October 2006)

hey all, thanks for the constructive comments :grin:

had a play round with it earlier, pony seemed totally oblivious even when i dropped the lash which is good news. managed to hold it pretty well when we had a gallop round the fields, is a bit of a handful but once i got used to it, it was fine


----------



## truffles (27 October 2006)

My OH, watching me get ready for hunting on a cold January morning has been heard to comment 'Mmmm...no-one would be likely to be overcome with passion would they...'
		
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunToEarth (27 October 2006)

I have never seen a junior out with a hunting whip before, in my hunt the gates are opened from on foot, and as I have seen, both with my hunt and with chris's, the trend of people who carry hunt whips are subscribers..


----------



## virtual (28 October 2006)

They should be held like this:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/feelingfaded/huntingwhip.jpg

Always with the thong on - the thong is the origional reason why we have a hunting whip. Learn to carry it with the thong down as well as up, to keep hounds away from your horse's legs and to guide them in the right direction if needed. It's also useful to know how to 'crack' one so that if you need to use it you can.


----------



## lucecaldicott (28 October 2006)

clodagh and truffles dont get me started on the subject of suitable underwear, its a nerver ending struggle to find something suitable!

sophi, take your hunting whip out with you, it looks far smarter than a normal crop and is far more practical. It can come in handy in so many ways. and as clodagh says you must have a thong attached but dont forget the lash either!


----------



## Fiona (28 October 2006)

Just as an aside - my huntsman had a new horse out last season, and he momentarily forgot he was on the new one, cracked the whip practically under the poor horse's belly, it performed a rodeo and he bailed out after about seven seriously big bucks.
I think he remembered after that which horse he was on, the horse had galloped for miles by the time we caught it.
Good luck with your new whip - what a lovely present!

Fiona


----------



## druid (28 October 2006)

Lol...I use to have the job of desensitizing the new hunt horses to the sound of the thong cracking, lots of falls!

With our packs only hunt staff and subscribers who have been awarded hunt buttons are ever allowed to cary a hunt crop


----------



## 4whitesocks (4 November 2006)

Same here on the hunt buttons rule...I inherited my Dads hunt whip which was quite cool - it's currently in storage but has a beautiful bone handle &amp; is inscribed from the hunt....

One day when I'm big maybe I'll get to carry it!!!


----------

